

Embedded Erlang? Absolutely. - bjnortier_hn
http://www.1011ltd.com/web/blog/post/embedded_erlang

======
kqr2
Wasn't Erlang originally developed for telecommunication equipment? In that
case, it has always been used for reliable embedded systems.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_%28programming_language%...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlang_%28programming_language%29)

As hardware becomes cheaper and more powerful, it makes sense that it migrate
to more platforms where it can run reasonably well.

~~~
silentbicycle
Yes, of course. "Embedded" covers a wide range, though - one person says
embedded with a wifi access point / router* or cell phone in mind, another
thinks of a garage door opener or microwave. They have _very_ different
restrictions. I can see Erlang on the former.

* Sometimes it boggles my mind that my WRT54GL router has more memory, etc. than all the computers I had growing up. Then I ssh into it (running openwrt)...and my cell phone has more than all of them _combined_.

